# Crappy perch fishing report



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Didn't do to well with the perch, but had something else hitting, my Friend Brent, his brother Paul and myself caught and released a total of six over 32" the biggest being 40" we only ended up with two perch though which were released as well..









My 32"








Brent's 34"








Paul's 33"








Paul's 35"








Brent's 37"








Brent's 40" 








Paulie with a 28"

and as Stated earlier all fish released successfully


----------



## readyrock (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice job on the river boys:fishing:


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## Patuxent fishing (Mar 16, 2009)

great job, where were you fishing? I'm assuming you were using blood worms on bottom rigs?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work guys.


----------



## readyrock (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks like all of those fish must have been trying to rub the sea lice off their scales !


----------



## Wheresbrent (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey Bill thanks for posting the report! We had such a blast yesterday. We gotta get back down there soon!


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Patuxent fishing said:


> great job, where were you fishing? I'm assuming you were using blood worms on bottom rigs?


in the river with top and bottoms and bw's


----------



## Finaddict4u (Jan 9, 2009)

I think I might have met you guys in that spot. I was with a littl girl, who was pounding the stripers. Great report.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Wheresbrent said:


> Hey Bill thanks for posting the report! We had such a blast yesterday. We gotta get back down there soon!


man three years in a row with the big fish it is always a good time


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

I hate perch fishing when all you catch is stuff like this.All 38"+ fish the biggest being 41 3/4"


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

yall need to change your bait up to keep them pesky cow stripers off ur perch rigs.:beer:

I thought about goin to river to give me a try at perch fishing but i dont feel like driving all the wa to the river by myself.


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## Finaddict4u (Jan 9, 2009)

Show off, WTH

Still got ya on "quality" and "quantity".


----------



## Finaddict4u (Jan 9, 2009)

Remember this one?


----------



## Finaddict4u (Jan 9, 2009)

NO? How about this one?


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Finaddict4u said:


> Remember this one?




JEEZ. nice fish


----------



## Finaddict4u (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks,

I just had to bust Chris' sack for a bit.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

I know where you where  our secret spot must never get out


----------



## readyrock (Mar 2, 2009)

bivalvebill said:


> I know where you where  our secret spot must never get out


 I wonder where it could be ?


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Finaddict4u said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I just had to bust Chris' sack for a bit.


Yea yea, Its only a half inch bigger than mine, It's not over till the COWS come home!!


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

readyrock said:


> I wonder where it could be ? ]


Shoot why don't you just take pictures of the road signs and give them directions!!!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I feel ya Chris  GRRRR !!


----------



## Finaddict4u (Jan 9, 2009)

bivalvebill said:


> I know where you where  our secret spot must never get out



MUMS da word, my friend. Hey you got mail.


----------



## Finaddict4u (Jan 9, 2009)

Normark said:


> I feel ya Chris  GRRRR !!



Not too smart Readyrock


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Man I hope the crappy perch are running thick when I try my luck there this week.


----------



## Finaddict4u (Jan 9, 2009)

Big E said:


> Man I hope the crappy perch are running thick when I try my luck there this week.



E,
Have you ever been there before?


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey Big E when you gonna go perch fishing this week? Hit me up if you got room, ill buy bait.


----------



## yankem (Aug 9, 2007)

EDMboarder said:


> Hey Big E when you gonna go perch fishing this week? Hit me up if you got room, ill buy bait.


i'm down for perch fishing this weekend if you know where this spot is i'll drive you!!!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

yankem said:


> i'm down for perch fishing this weekend if you know where this spot is i'll drive you!!!


----------



## readyrock (Mar 2, 2009)

Rocks&Reds said:


> Shoot why don't you just take pictures of the road signs and give them directions!!!


 You and only a few others would ever be able to tell where that is . Give me a break . Just about everyone I know fishes there with regularity . You can't tell from the url either . Calm down .


----------



## ZackUSAF82 (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice fish gents. You guys are about as secretive about your spots as I am with crappie when it comes to lakes around here. I still find it so weird that ya'll obsess about catching 40"+ fish and I dream about catching a 17" plus fish. But that's the beauty of this place...we can talk saltwater and freshwater and all get along (for the most part).

Again, great catch! When I finally catch my first 14"+ crappie I'll post a pic.. So far I'm stuck averaging 10"-13" variety.


----------



## readyrock (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll be just a stone's throw from there tomorrow . I wonder if the fish will be jumping?


----------

